# #6 switch question



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

A local hobby shop closed down by me, got these Aristocraft #6 switches for a really, really good price, I have some already but not like these, is it because they are newer? The ones I have now do not have the shiny metal, is that Aluminum? The ones I have are all brass.  And my other ones do not have the extra pieces along the main track, there also are wires with a screw underneath that when you switch it hits the screw., I tried to take a close-up but it was to hard to see. I am trying to best describe it as I see it, sorry if it doesn’t make sense.  
 








 








 
I also have to ask another question, I know, I know, I have read all, researched all, the posts about the throws, I cannot make up my mind, I have been going crazy/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif trying to decide. I like the tenmille, like the brass switchstand, like the homemade ones, cannot make up my mind which one is practical and easiest, and will hold up the longest. I am sorry about beating a dead horse, I just cant make up my mind!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif
 
Tom h


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

First generation Aristo #6, second gen have the guardrails bent out at the ends, not sliced and straight rail. I don't remember any #6 switches without the guard rails. Can you post a picture of your other #6 switches? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 4 stainless ones and have been quite pleased with them, though for the last 2 years they just sit in the storage locker. 

How to make up your mind? Umm. Afraid I can't help you there, I seem to have lost mine/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## blattan (Jan 4, 2008)

For my inside switching layout, I have adapted the Caboose Industries O-Scale ground throw (#208S) to the #6 switch. So far I like the results. 

Bert


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Now there's an idea!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

In case my request got lost, Tom H., please post a picture of your other Aristo #6 switches with a different frog. I'm only aware of the frogs changing in the Wide Radius switches. 

I'm very curious about this. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Greg been a little busy at work, the other switches I have do have the rails on the outside, they are just black and smaller, I never noticed them before because they blend in more and were not noticable like these new ones were./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif The middle is different also, different material. Sorry, only have 2 switches so far and do not have very much experience with other switches yet. I couldnt pass up the deal because of price, was just a little worried I bought something I couldnt use. Still trying to figure out the throw mechanisms yet, I am trying to figure something out so I can do it from a distance, would like to have it all electric, but havent found something I like yet, I have checked out your website for air powered, thats interesting but i dont know if it would work where I am, worried about lines freezing up if they get moisture in them. I like the homemade ones because money is always an issue, and I like making them myself, but trying to find something I can connect all the wires from the all the switches to one board, so I can control them all from one location  

tom h


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

think about using either the components of central locking systems for cars or the motors for rear-view mirrors for cars. 
they are simple and allready 12v.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds like the "other" #6 switches are really Aristo WR switches or LGB.... when you have time, please post a picture, and give the length of the switch... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Easy to tell the difference. The wide radius switch is about 18 inches long and the #6 switch is about 3ft long.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Tom... I actually knew that.... I'm trying to get to the bottom of: 

"I have some already but not like these, is it because they are newer? The ones I have now do not have the shiny metal, is that Aluminum? The ones I have are all brass. And my other ones do not have the extra pieces along the main track," 

I'm trying to determine if it really IS an Aristo switch..... but ONLY Tom H can answer it. 

Regards, Greg


----------

